# Spamd not return msg on spamd.conf



## wekers (Jun 24, 2014)

Dear all,

I run spamd 4.9.1_2 on 10-RELEASE, but after long attempts, sender that are listed on blacklist get this message returned:


```
Message expired for domain xxx. Remote host said: 450  [BODY]
```

My spamd.conf i.e.:


```
all:\
        :blacklist:bgp-spamd:uatraps:bsdly:nixspam:spamhausdroplist:whitelist:

blacklist:\
        :black:\
        :msg="Blacklist! known SPAMMER. Your address %A has sent mail to a spamtrap":\
        :method=file:\
        :file=/var/db/blacklist.txt
```

The rc.conf


```
#Spamd
obspamlogd_enable="YES"
obspamd_enable="YES"
obspamd_flags="-G 15:4:864 -l 127.0.0.1 -h mail.domain.com -v"
```

Cron run `spamd-setup -b` each hour.

My question how *I* can make for each address that match_es_ the file blacklist.txt return to sender by msg defined on spamd.conf? I have tried with the -b flag also.


----------



## quintessence (Jun 24, 2014)

Hello,

You have a missing : in the end of your file in file section, also messages for custom blacklists should be loaded from a file. For example:


```
blacklist:\
        :black:\
        :msg=/home/mycustommessage.txt:\
        :method=file:\
        :file=/var/db/blacklist.txt: (you have missed closing ":" here)
```

I'm running it under OpenBSD in that way, I just tested under FreeBSD on Spamd version 4.9.1, but I have to wait to check the result. It should also work under FreeBSD, I mean it is not new extra in Spamd.


----------



## wekers (Jun 25, 2014)

The developer replied me today and it really is a bug in the newer FreeBSD, but he says it will take some time to release the new version of spamd with a fix.


----------

